# Were you watching and waiting?



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello all. I thought I'd share with you a photo of this quilt that I must say is my most favorite. The owner of it is a dear friend and it was her mother that had completed the quilt top but passed away before completely finishing it. When my friend learned I quilted, she asked if I could finish it and since I never have enough projects going :sm09: I said sure, why not. I believe the quilt blocks were of the type you purchase that are stamped with a cross stitch design as well as the quilting pattern. I hand quilted it following the pattern, then hoped and prayed the old ink would wash out since it there for a very long time. I finished the quilt in 2008, her mother passed away in 1988 and I have no idea how long before that the top was done. Anyway, like I said, it is my favorite and not to toot my own horn too much, it received People's Choice in a local quilt show, guess I'm not the only one that thinks it's quite striking. Enjoy & thanks for looking. By the way, I cross stitched the pictures you see hanging on the wall.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

It is absolutely beautiful! If it was mine, it would be my favorite as well.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

So beautiful. Outstanding


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Such lovely work.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

That’s hand quilted? Your quilting is superb! And you returned it to the owner? That must have been hard to give up after all your work. It is just beautiful and you have created an heirloom that surely will be appreciated for generations. 
Did you add a label?


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

That is sooooo beautiful. A wonderful family heirloom.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very Beautiful and what a wonderful to do!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

lovely quilt job.
my daughter has also made one or two of the cross stitched ladies


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your work is fabulous ! Gorgeous quilt ! ????????


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous! What a talented person you are and so kind! You helped turn her mother's unfinished quilt top into a treasured heirloom!!! I have no doubt this will be treasured by many generations to come and such a lovely memorial to this persons mother! Thank you for sharing it with us...real eye candy!!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Your friend will want it back.

SEA


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Toot your horn as loudly as you can (I'll help!) What an absolute treasure!!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! You are very talented, and very patient (determined?) to finish such an intricate piece. It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty! Amazing!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice!! YOu deserve the award. I can't imagine how many hours you have in that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous redwork! And your cross stitch is pretty fantastic also!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW! and DOUBLE WOW! Just beautiful


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Good things come to those who wait and this is really great!


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I can see why it's your favorite!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very beautiful quilt.


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

abc123retired said:


> That's hand quilted? Your quilting is superb! And you returned it to the owner? That must have been hard to give up after all your work. It is just beautiful and you have created an heirloom that surely will be appreciated for generations.
> Did you add a label?


It was difficult to return it to her but it wasn't mine to keep-rats & darn. A label was made and attached, we both got teary eyes when she read it. The friend wanted me to keep the ribbon, I told her the quilt won the ribbon therefore it should stay with the quilt. I've finished a total of 5 antique quilts for friends/co-workers over the years, each one being an absolute joy and honor to finish. And knowing what it means to the recipients makes it even better.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your quilting is exquisite & the quilt is indeed gorgeous & can see why it won the ribbon. I hope you took pictures of yourself with the quilt & ribbon. You are truly a master quilter & my hat is off to you! Congratulations!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. ????


----------



## Maryannes (Mar 10, 2016)

Very beautiful. You should shout from the miuntaintop!


----------



## Maryannes (Mar 10, 2016)

Please Repost under Main Topics so all can see. You deserve it!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It is magnificent.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Beyond words! But here are a few:"EVERYONE'S FAVORITE"!!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

My God, that is just gorgeous. Sure to be a family heirloom.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

The quilt is gorgeous. Lots of beautiful work.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Stunning!!! Great work!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Let us toot your horn for you!!! You deserve it!! Abaolutely stunning!!????????????????


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm glad you all like it and thank you for the compliments. It is so enjoyable working on such items and feeling a sense of connection with the other person. I guess I found my calling when I picked up quilting.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Your quilt is gorgeous!


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful and so much work!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is stunning!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Stunning work.


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

Such a wonderful thing to do for a friend. Where do you set up your quilting frame? My Grandmother used to set it up in the Basement (walk out) when she was young and in the livingroom as she got older. It is one of my aspirations. So glad you didn't machine quilt it.GG


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Totally gorgeous.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Very beautiful work, lady. I love it too.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow! That is impressive!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's gorgeous and I'm sure your friend is thrilled with it.


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

gourmetgranny said:


> Such a wonderful thing to do for a friend. Where do you set up your quilting frame? My Grandmother used to set it up in the Basement (walk out) when she was young and in the livingroom as she got older. It is one of my aspirations. So glad you didn't machine quilt it.GG


You'll probably think I'm crazy but I use a lap frame about 17" square. I have a floor type but don't care to use it, for me it's just not comfortable. So, I sit in my recliner all bundled up under a nice toasty quilt, needless to say most of this is done during the long cold winter months :sm17:


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.......brought tears to my eyes to think she will be covered by her Mothers loving hands.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

You did an absolutely stunning job with your hand quilting. The whole thing is truly beautiful. I grew up with hand-made quilts from several grandparents and great-aunts in our family and so appreciate the work and quality you put into this piece. You should be very proud of yourself. Not very many quilt by hand anymore, sad to say. Thank you for carrying on this art!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful and a lot of work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very Beautiful and such talent.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

absolutely stunning.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just beautiful. It is a real heirloom. Your perseverance and skill are to be commended. I have a quilt with the top crocheted by my aunt. It was machine quilted, but is a still special heirloom for me.


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow that is absolutely beautiful. I've not yet attempted hand quilting. But I want to soon. You should very proud.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Stunning this is so awesome Thanks for sharing.????????


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Whoops -- spell check got me -- my aunt cross stitched the top -- no crocheted.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Very beautiful! You're entitled to toot your horn. You did an excellent job


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

stunning! thank you for completing it. it is absolutely beautiful and will be probably passed down for generations.


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. You did your friend's Mother proud. Between you, you have produced a work of art. ????????


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful quilt


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. It is so beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breathtaking


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful. You are talented and kind. I was trying to look at your cross stitch pictures, on the wall, but could not see the details. I tried enlarging it but could not see any better. Please, could you post the pictures in a new "other crafts" post.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful and sew beautifully quilted and cross stitched.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------

